# Medical Coder 2011



## scottjanice (Apr 18, 2011)

Janice Scott
4101 Innovator Dr #1022, Sacramento, CA 95834 
scottjanice1@comcast.net
 916-921-1310 hm
916-802-1818

Certified Professional Coder with outpatient auditing and coding medical records.  Experience in coding surgeries performed in a facility setting, outpatient hospital and ambulatory surgical centers.   Accessing patients' medical record in viewing the patients transaction inquiry checking for posted and pending charges, duplicate payments while reading medical chart to verify provider orders were actually carried out and performed.  

Work independently with minimum supervision while being excited about continuing education in the coding field to further advance my coding career.

Areas of Expertise

ICD-9-CM/CPT/HCPCS Classifications systems	3M Coding SystemEpic System	Coding Clinic Guidelines
Professional Certified Coder 	Medical Transcription	Oral & Written Communication 
Outpatient Auditing/Trainer	Utilize computerized encoder/and electronic medical records	Data Entry
Medical Terminology	Claims/EOB/RA Interpretation	Code and abstract outpatient records 


The Coding Source – Medical Coding Specialist                          08/2010- 03/2011

·	Position as a remote /traveling coder auditing 2010/2011 medical records performing chart review for clinical indications
·	Meeting Productivity standards of 30 charts a day as assigned by TCS
·	HCC Coding/ Abstracting ICD-9-CM diagnosis 

Health Care Resolutions Services – Auditor/Trainer               02/2009 –09/2009

Performed American Professional Coding assignment, auditing and coding medical records throughout MTF to ensure accuracy and standards being met.  Responsible for auditing a significant amount of medical records to meet and maintain Data Quality Improvements following Official Coding Clinic Guidelines using ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS Codes.

·	Assigns and report codes that are clearly and consistently supported by physicians documentation in the health record.
·	Consult physicians for clarification and additional documentation prior to coding assignment when there is conflicting data in the health record.
·	Accurately code and abstract outpatient records
·	Review and verify medical records for accuracy and completeness of patients identification, authorized signatures and coding to ensure sufficient documentation supporting diagnosis and treatments
·	Assists physicians and other clinicians through education by advocating proper documentation practices.
·	Meeting coding productivity standards for the following area: cardiology, asthma, respiratory, endocrinology, neurology, E/M office visits which include consultations and referrals, mental health, emergency services, gastro, infectious disease, ear, nose and throat, musculoskeletal, pregnancy and additional clinics as well.
ACA – E/M Auditor / Coder                                                                    03/2006 –12/2008
Level II codes for all pertinent information for maximum reimbursement.  Under the coding guidelines to audit outpatient charts from CMS 1500 Forms for accuracy of E/M using ICD-9 CM, CPT and HCPCS.  Audit progress notes for authentication, medical necessity and physicians' signature.	
·	Educated physicians on audit findings, proper documentation, and coding guidelines
·	Analyze and resolve problems effectively
·	Utilized computerized encoder/grouper through electronic medical record
·	 Educate physicians on how to accurately code E/M, consults, referrals and global surgeries while providing feedback on audit findings and recommendations
·	Code ER, Workmen's Compensation, office visits, outpatient surgeries
Case Management Group - Coding Anesthesiologist Services     10/2005 - 02/2006

·	Code surgeries with correct anesthesia codes, utilizing ICD-9 and CPT coding guidelines for correct payment
·	Code services performed in facility setting, hospital, outpatient hospital, and ambulatory surgery centers. 
·	Achieved Medicare compliance, and improved medical coding accuracy

Education and Training		                                       		      
MTI College - Medical Specialist/ Certificate                                    02/2004/ 11-2004 
American Academy Professional Coding                                            10-25-2008
Certified


----------

